# leo possible outcomes



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Possilbe outcomes please.

Talbino x Hybino/Sunglow

Bold Stripe Enigma x Mack Snow (Poss Het Snow.)


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

GothGirl said:


> Possilbe outcomes please.
> 
> Talbino x Hybino/Sunglow
> 
> Bold Stripe Enigma x Mack Snow (Poss Het Snow.)


Are you talking Albino hypo or Albino super hypo.And what strain Albino is the Hybino/Sunglow.

And,

Mack Snow (Poss Het *Snow*) ???????????????.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

gazz said:


> Are you talking Albino hypo or Albino super hypo.And what strain Albino is the Hybino/Sunglow.
> 
> And,
> 
> Mack Snow (Poss Het *Snow*) ???????????????.


The mack snow was sold as mack snow het snow from a albino X snow pairing.

Just found out the dad is not snow, just a mack.

So its a mack snow het albino.


So what would you get from 

Bold stripe enigma x mack snow het albino.


As for the albino they're both tremper, and I was just told the female is Hybino/sunglow.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

GothGirl said:


> and I was just told the female is Hybino/sunglow.


Hybino = Albino + Hypo(spots on body).

Sunglow = Albino + Hypo(No spots on body).


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

[1C]Enigma striped X Snow SPLIT Super snow = .

Normal.
[1C]Enigma.
Snow SPLIT Super snow.
[1C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow.

Body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped maybe seen also.
=======
[2C]Enigma striped X Snow SPLIT Super snow = .

[1C]Enigma.
[1C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow.

Body patterns of Aberrant,Hyper aberrant,Striped maybe seen also.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

gazz said:


> [1C]Enigma striped X Snow SPLIT Super snow = .
> 
> Normal.
> [1C]Enigma.
> ...


 

No idea what that means.
Pics are in my other thread of them both


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

GothGirl said:


> No idea what that means.
> Pics are in my other thread of them both


What part ?.
[1C] = (Heterozygous).
[2C] = (Homozygous).
Snow SPLIT Super snow = (Mack snow).


Talbino normal X [1C]Talbino hypo = .

Talbino normal.
[1C]Talbino hypo.
=======
Talbino normal X [2C]Talbino hypo = .

[1C]Talbino hypo.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

gazz said:


> Hybino = Albino + Hypo(spots on body).
> 
> Sunglow = Albino + Hypo(No spots on body).


OH NO!!!

You've turned Gazz, even your classifying them differently.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sam12345 said:


> OH NO!!!
> 
> You've turned Gazz, even your classifying them differently.


I've always termed it like that Hybino(Albino + Hypo with body spots) and Sunglow(Albino + Hypo with no body spots) for the trade name.Though i do just say Albino hypo and Albino super hypo.But the question was asked and by most peoples standeds there differant vary of the Albino hypo's these days rather than differant name for the same thing.Even though it was Hybino(line by Ray hines) and sunglow(line by TUG).80% people do it as Body spots Hybino and no body spots Sunglow.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

sam12345 said:


> OH NO!!!
> 
> You've turned Gazz, even your classifying them differently.


Jeez Gazz - you'll be putting 'het Raptor' next...:gasp:







:lol2:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

gazz said:


> I've always termed it like that Hybino(Albino + Hypo with body spots) and Sunglow(Albino + Hypo with no body spots) for the trade name.Though i do just say Albino hypo and Albino super hypo.But the question was asked and by most peoples standeds there differant vary of the Albino hypo's these days rather than differant name for the same thing.Even though it was Hybino(line by Ray hines) and sunglow(line by TUG).80% people do it as Body spots Hybino and no body spots Sunglow.


These are your words.... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


gazz said:


> Yours is Talbino hypo-AKA-hybino/sunglow.
> 
> *Hybino* & *sunglow* are same morph that took differant roads.
> 
> ...


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sam12345 said:


> These are your words.... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Whats that the first thing i ever said on this forum:lol2:.

But i change my opinion when i went onto Ray hines site "can't get on it for some reason now".And he had Talbino spotted as hybino and Talbino super hypo as sunglow.On his sit plus most people seem to like the way that Hybino is body spotted and Sunglow is non body spotted.Plus we don't know what line half the albino hypo types come from meny are cross's of both lines.So i think for a trade name that Hybino for Albino hypo and sunglow for Albino super hypo works.

I also said this.


> That why i stay well clear of the tag names.Just make it simple.
> If it's Albino + Hypo = Albino hypo.Albino + Super hypo = Albino super hypo.I don't care wheather it can from Ray hine or TUG or a nice looking one from a privet breed if is a albino hypo of what ever type the only other thing i would want to know is if it's Talbino,Balbino,or Ralbino.Rest dosen't matter i either like it if i do i buy it : victory: .


And this,


> Stickly speaking There is no reconized differance between Hybino and sunglow.Hybino is a albino hypo created by Ray *hines* and sunglow is a albino hypo created by TUG.When hypo is plus albino people seem to forget about the differance between hypo and super hypo'etc.But i do think it is a good way to go for us leo owners to sell out are albino + hypo as albino hypo or hybino.And are albino + super hypo as albino super hypo or sunglow.There are people doing this but i still see albino + hypo as both hybino and sunglow and vice vera for albino + super hypo.
> 
> So pep's
> Albino + hypo = hybino?
> ...


_


Kurstin said:



you wanna be careful making differentiations like that gazz, you might start a hybino/sunglow debate:whistling2:.

Click to expand...

_


Gazz said:


> Yes i know :Na_Na_Na_Na:.I'm fully aware how they started life.But from now on to make life esay and is often the case.If you say hybino i assume albino hypo.If you say sunglow i assume albino super hypo.As that how a high percent of leo owners view it.
> 
> I mean who these days can really clam there's came from Ray *Hines* or TUG.With out buying strate from.And what do you have if you cross one from Ray *Hines* with one from TUG.Are the offspring Hybino? or sunglow ?.So from now on albino hypo = hybino and albino super hypo = sunglow..


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Big Red One said:


> Jeez Gazz - you'll be putting 'het Raptor' next...:gasp:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


No way never on this one:Na_Na_Na_Na:.

Het Talbino:2thumb:.

HET Eclipse:2thumb:.

HET Talbino,Eclipse:2thumb:.

HET RAPTOR :bash:.


----------

